# indoor eastern water dragon enclosure



## bulionz (Feb 12, 2009)

look i no theres alot of threads ive done heaps of searches and just cant seem to find wat im looking 4 but i just got 3 hatchling water dragons and would love to see your heating and cooling water setups and filter setupps and stuff like that

thanks plz post i really want to see some pics


----------



## polpii (Feb 12, 2009)

It's hard as there aren't alot of sites for water dragons.

Best is i would recommend you going to beardeddragon forum at [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]http://www.beardeddragon.org/bjive/

It's similar to this site but with wayyyyyy more threads on beardies. Goto the enclosure thread then the viv pics thread and there's about 100 vivs for you to look at which people have made for normal beardies but you can get good ideas from them.

Here are my fav in the first couple of pages, it is a bandwidth killer though hehe so dial up warning on the picture threads

Good luck!
[/FONT]


----------



## bulionz (Feb 12, 2009)

thanks mate awesome cages i will have a llok now


----------



## malachi (Feb 17, 2009)

hi buionz im building one at the moment i will keep you posted on how i go .at the moment im raising an old 6 foot long unit up to 1.2m high because i have discoverd they like climbing(im getting gippy water dragon babys on thurs).then imgoing to do a foam background arund the back and sides with a fake tree root system in the middle to the right of that im going to put a fiberglass plant nersary pond in, roughly 600mm i diameter with the exoterra turtle waterfall rock sitting in it ,which i will graft into the foam and blend it in with paint and grout.i found it on the exoterrs web site .have a look on the home page on the left hand side there is a new prod bit its in there .this turtle water fall is good because its big and it comes with a pump that filters and you can put another in and change the elements easly. in the pond im going to put a cake rack in and cover it with river stones to get the water moving underneith and so the herps dont drown maybe .ill leave inch of water at the top. as far as lights im putting the screw in fluro exoterra lights a aparently they are good for a tropical set up and you can put real plants under them in the water and in the foam .um and a direct closed beam for heat ,im using a closed beam to get it down the 1.2 hight .i might put a red night light in to for winter .any way ill keep ya posted hope i helped ya cheers


----------



## bulionz (Feb 17, 2009)

yer keep me posted for sure and wow i put this thread up like a month ago and i will have a look at the site 

thanks heaps


----------



## nat0810 (Feb 18, 2009)

Ive posted this pic before, but here ya go.

This is my enclosure for my little guy to grow up in untill he goes outside in a couple of years.

I didn't bother with filtration. They crap in the water every day, soi figured for hygene reasons a large tub which can be emptied and cleaned eachday wuld be better. I am replacing this with a small pond from Bunnings in a month or two, as the littl guy is gunna outgrow the current tub.

All plants are fake and are mounted to pieces of timber under the substrate. Easily removed for cleaning. There are 2 seperate hollow logs for hides, and a couple of rocks ti chill out on.

The substrate is childrens playsand from bunnings, topped with organic woodchips. I figured that it looked pretty good, and also sort of replicated the sandy river banks / forest fringe that they would inhabit.

The lighting is provided by a MVB mounted in the roof. And the globe you can see is just one of those energy savers from the supermarket. Only there to add additional visual light. Most days he basks on the stick and the hollow next to the water bowl, and sleeps under tho hollow in the cool end.

Cheers

Nat


----------



## bulionz (Feb 18, 2009)

wow that looks awesome i cant w8 to there in a enclosure


----------



## missllama (Feb 18, 2009)

aw i wanted to no how polpii made that log level thing it looks awsome but he is suspended


----------



## bulionz (Feb 18, 2009)

he didnt make those setups there on another site from other countrys


----------



## malachi (Feb 20, 2009)

here they are bulioz - cute hey -that is my old enclosure i have it made higher -just started cleaning it up -i have them in a little one for the moment-just about to start the foam background


----------

